# Ideal TV height? Mounting above fireplace



## sgolko

Ideally, you want your eyes to be somewhere between the middle of the screen and 1/3 of the way from the bottom of the screen. Sitting on a couch, this would put the middle of the screen somewhere around 40-50" off the ground. Of course, the more reclined that you sit, the higher of an angle your eyes will look at the screen, and the higher it can be. Having it mounted above the fireplace is not ideal, but lots of people have it that way. It seems to me that ripping out the stone at the bottom of the fireplace, as well as physically lowering the fireplace is alot of work. If you were not planning on doing it, I wouldn't. If it's coming out anyways, then you may as well lower it. By just stripping off the wood trim, you should still be able to lower it a bit.

As for the picture frame, I wouldn't. Even though it will look nice, it will kill your ability to easily upgrade your TV in a couple of years if you choose to do so. If it is a nice big flat wall, you should be able to fit about 60" up there without it looking out of place (and move the 42" to the bedroom or bathroom or something :thumbup.



bigburb said:


> I've got plans to re-do my whole fireplace this summer, its covered in wood and I want to do drywall. Anyway, its above my fireplace, which itself is about 8" from the ground, if I were to mount the TV today it would be just above eye level (its 42"), which means if you were sitting on the couch you'd be looking up at it quite a bit. Should I lower my fireplace down to the floor to get the TV lower? What would YOU do?
> 
> Also, what are your thoughts on recessing the screen into the wall, or building a mantle out from the wall to hold it, i.e. attached picture. Besides beings more trouble, is it worth it, any disadvantages?


----------



## bigburb

yeah we're planning to redo our fireplace anyways, its uuugly right now. I like where you're going with the size factor though, although my wife thinks its big enough already.


----------



## Lew_B

Please check my comments about this at http://www.diychatroom.com/f12/new-homeowner-1st-improvement-project-44076/#post272351
I'm not a big fan due to heat from fireplace possibly affecting the TV and mostly due to the ergonomics.


----------



## mtbdudex

Out of the box thinking.

Do you really use your fireplace?

If not, just remove the mantle and put the TV in front of the fireplace.
Save the mantle for when you move to make it what it was.


----------



## sgolko

Lew_B said:


> Please check my comments about this at http://www.diychatroom.com/f12/new-homeowner-1st-improvement-project-44076/#post272351
> I'm not a big fan due to heat from fireplace possibly affecting the TV and mostly due to the ergonomics.


Lots of people have their TV's hung right above their fireplaces, and dont have any issues with it. Just obviously make sure it not too close.


----------



## vsheetz

Above a fireplace is typically too high, IMO. Best to be mid to lower of the screen at eye level from viewing position. But many people do it and are satisfied.


----------



## ddawg16

Well...if you catch me sitting on the couch....I'm not exactly sitting up.

Our TV is also above the fireplace...but I also have it on a bracket that lets me tilt is to that it's at the proper angle.

I personally prefer it up high....that way it's not blocked as easy by people walking by. It also means you can have a couple of chairs in front of the couch and the peoples heads are not blocking the view.....

And if you have kids....it also means you can keep their hands away from it.....


----------



## wkearney99

NO. Do not put the TV over the fireplace. 

It's very uncomfortable to be sitting on a couch that close and having to crane your neck back to see the screen. The only time a set mounted that high has an use is for a large space where you need others across the room to be able to see over the heads of seated people. Like in a bar. Not for typical residential TV watching.

There are strong arguments against having a fireplace anyway. They're basically pointless in modern houses. They end up being just a place that wastes heat. Putting a TV on top of it just makes a bad idea, worse.


----------



## ddawg16

Hmmm.....wow.....I guess the couch would have to be really close to crane your neck.....

Funny....I sit on my couch and I just have to look up a little....I just use my eyes.....I don't have to 'crane' my neck...

And if I decide to be really lazy and lean my head onto the back of the couch....it means it's a lot easier to see the tv.

I've had both setups.....tv at around 40" off the floor....and currently with it above the fireplace....I'll take the fireplace any day.

Oh....one thing about heat....there is a mantle between the fireplace and TV....most of the heat radiates out.....the tv is not bothered....


----------



## TheBobmanNH

4 year old thread folks.


----------



## wkearney99

True. Yet it's still a bad position for the TV, a warning worth repeating.


----------



## ddawg16

This is our fireplace.....where the mirror is, we now have a flat panel TV.

We think the height is perfect.


----------



## ktkelly

You shouldn't have a TV up there. 

Dang, you shouldn't even have a fireplace!

:wink:





I find this entire thing just laughable.


----------

